
Vim 9 - Seirdy
https://github.com/brammool/vim9
======
Seirdy
The choice of creating a backwards-incompatible version of Vim script for
performance is...odd. Neovim instead uses Lua with LuaJIT for blazing-fast
performance, but still supports Vim script. Developers always had the option
of using a different language if they wanted; plugins in Rust, Python, and
Javascript are popular.

